# '07 versa back windshield



## chazmix (Sep 20, 2008)

Just noticed my back windshield is covered in small circles. Is this an issue with the defogger or the window tinting? Can really see it in bright sunlight. I have run the defogger a couple of times already


----------



## XFreeRollerX (Sep 17, 2008)

Your window tint must be going bad or done poorly... might wanna take it back for a fix


----------

